# Opinions wanted for new site



## Renair (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi guys'n'gals

My current site which is hosted by www.freewebs.com is due to expire in January 07.   I am interested in another host that offers a cool site including domain name for stg£60 per year with 120 images allowed.  Thing is I am stuck between current site style or the new one.  Please help by going to:
http://www.renebruunphotography.com/helpme.htm

Click on the image to download 2.39MB video file of the sample of the new site.  E-mail me your advice/tips @ the address on the video or post here please.  Thanks everyone.

PS: While your there, feel free to check out the site and add a comment.
Thanks.


----------



## Lol999 (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi Rene, definitely like the look of the new site! I reccommend the change when you can.

Cheers, Lol


----------



## Renair (Nov 24, 2006)

Yeah I am currently leaning towards the new one, it looks more pro.  I think after 12 years I should jump up from novice to Semi Pro at this stage considering I have had a good bit of work published too.   Thanks.  I just need to come up with a new name for the site.


----------

